# What's going on in South Wales (Princess of Wales)?



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're well? Am about to embark on yet another NHS IUI cycle - this time without clomid, wish me luck!

Went in this morning for a baseline scan because over stimulated before Christmas and was told by the nurse that this was the last treatment cycle I could have at Princess of Wales as the lab there is being closed and everything is being transferred to Singleton Hospital.

She said that the scans and clinics will still continue at POW but to have treatment, we will need to trek from Llantwit Major to Singleton Hospital. 

Now I don't mind if they get the job done, but I know that my poor DH had to produce a sample for tests there before and they don't have anywhere for the men to do their thing apart from a public toilet. Not good!

We're having a consultation at CRGW in Llantrisant at the end of Feb anyway, but I think a little part of me still hoped we could be successful on the NHS.

Does anyone know what's going on? 


Thanks x


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for getting in touch Rounds. Speaking to the nurses at POW it seems that everything is being consolidated in Singleton for the time being until the NPT fertility super centre opens (whenever that might be!). 

The two nurses at POW aren't transferring and they did tell me too that it wouldn't simply be a case of joining the queue in the same place as we have been and there'd be some sort of adjustment period which could be 3-4 months.

My experience there is if you don't ask you don't get and unless you keep ringing the nurses or consultants, nothing happens. How long have you been on the list?

May not be an option for you, but luckily for us we've been able to seek advice privately and it seems iui might be a waste of time for us anyway so we may just move on to a cycle of ivf.

Good luck and stay in touch if you'd like, it's good to share what's going on locally! Sprinkling lots of baby dust your way!x


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes the nurses there are great and I think it's a terrible waste of their expertise. 

With CRGW, I'd at least go to one of the free open days if I were you. They are so lovely there and I left feeling so much more positive about everything.

I agree with you, people shouldn't be treated differently and I really believe it's those that shout the loudest get the treatment. So get on your soapbox and start shouting .

Good luck!x


----------

